# LW's Planted Tanks



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I always liked the idea of a planted tank, so I'm trying to do all of my big setups as such. So far I've only got two big tanks planted, but I'll have at least one more (probably two are three more). One of them I've changed around a lot, the other is only recently setup. Anyway... here are my tanks!

The long one is my CT's 6.6 gallon - changed many times. Added and removed various plants. The other is my king's 10 gallon. Might change the 10 gallon eventually, and if I do, I'll post it here (will also post when the lily gets bigger, like I did with the 6.6)

Not in any specific order, as much as I wish they were XD


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I *Really* like your tanks...


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Thanks  I can't wait until they grow out more and look more natural, especially the dwarf hair grass in the 10 gallon.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i would love tanks like yours lol.


----------



## BettaAngel13 (Jul 21, 2012)

We had two Amazon Sword Plants in our guppy tank but the plants
weren't doing well, so I moved them to my bettas tank. And to ask
are you using a Co2 bubbler.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I am not. But I do add API CO2 Booster every few days (not as often as recommended, but often enough it seems). Most of the older Amazon Sword leaves melted, but I know that's common. They've shown a lot of new growth in terms of leaves, so I'm not worried about them. Only plant I have trouble with is my Wisteria - which I've only recently discovered enjoys cold moving water. The exact opposite of the tank it was in XD So, now its in my 10 gallon, which is a tad cooler, and has a stronger filter/current.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Love the tanks very nice plants ! In the last picture is that real wood ? Love it whatever it is !!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice! I wouldn't mind having plants but I don't like the creepy crawlies that come with them. lol


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Perseusmom: There's some real wood in there, but the light brown is not XD Its a decoration from Petco. The dark wood on the left is real, and there's some hiding in the back on the right.

dramaqueen: Most of my plants are actually tubed or the bulbs - so I've had no problems yet! Knock on wood!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I heard that the kind in tubes were usually creepy crawly free.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Well, I haven't had any issues with any crawlies yet, and 90% of my plants are the tubed ones, so I concur lol They don't have a lot of variety of plants though, and 75% aren't true aquatic plants *sigh* But, I do well enough with anubias, java fern, and amazon sword.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Rearranged Sonas' tank today, after cleaning out a huge infestation of diatoms (which I'm still fighting).


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay you!

I am prepping for the load of plants that will arrive tomorrow!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

what are diatoms? and your tank looks great!


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

diatoms aka brown algae. Its a pain, and it won't leave the tank alone XD.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh i have that... i scrub it away and it comes right back


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Yep. Its a serious pain XD I did two 90% water changes on that tank last night, just trying to clean off as much of it as I can. Couldn't do a full change, considering the tank is cycled.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah, i hate it... ive got to the point that i dont even care about it lol


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I wouldn't care about it, except that it chokes out my plants! My anubias and aponogeton are really suffering for it, unless I clean everything out at least once a week. I've lost a lot of leaves on my Amazon swords too.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh, its not on my live plants, and i have a moss ball in there too :/


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I would have a moss ball or two in there, but I've got them in my non-cycled 3 gallons in an attempt to keep nitrogen levels steady for longer than they would otherwise. They'll eventually go into the aforementioned tank, but not until I get my other boys into cycled tanks with no algae XD


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

These tanks are so, so pretty. I like the way they are now, but look forward to them filling out too. Nice choices of wood and plants.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Thanks!  I can't wait for them to take on a more natural look, but I really think I need a ground cover plant for Sonas' tank, now that I've rearranged it. Again XD The mid and upper level is plenty busy, but the gravel looks so barren.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

My newest planted tank, for Féileacán (who you can see floating in his cup). Instead of waiting weeks for it to cycle, I'm going to do an in fish with this one. I am, however, seeding it with the filter material from Sonas' tank (I've got both filter cartridges in that filter currently, so it can build up on the new one). Its not even CLOSE to being done. There's a number of silk plants in there, just to fill in the gaps. So far I've got:
Amazon Sword
Anubias
Microsword
Frill, one stem
Java Moss, I think (which I got for free )

At some point in time, I might add more frill, maybe an aponogeton, and maybe a banana plant.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Its been quite a while since I've posted an updates here. I've lost a few fish, but also gained a few more friends. I've currently got three stocked tanks (but no pictures of the third), all of them with live plants. One has more silk plants than live, as I've been struggling with algae.


----------



## leahleigh (Feb 3, 2013)

I really like your last tank! What's on the bottom left? I'm really looking forward to setting up my 6.6 in the future, for now I only have a 5 and am getting really tired of it's now lidded-ness. Being broke is no help, though. I have a really great plan in mind for it, and I want side a lot like what you have on the bottom.

Gorgeous fish and tanks!


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Well, for the bottom left of the bottom tank... there's a few half-dead amazon swords that are trying to adjust to the tank change, and an aponogeton farther back. Those are about those only two things I can think of in that area of the tank! If you mean the top tank, its a marimo moss ball.

I have an extra 6.6 gallon I'm willing to sell if you'd like. I'm getting out of bettas once my last three boys pass on (which will probably be a few years), and I don't have much use for a tank that small anymore. They're normally about $50, but I'd let mine go for $15+shipping. Everything still works fine, and the filter medium is in good shape, so it should last a while yet. Unless, of course, you've already got one XD Then I'll just put it up on craigslist eventually.


----------



## deesseau (Jan 9, 2013)

Your tanks are beautiful ! not only because of the plants; the wood and rocks are dramatically positioned, very impressive !


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Thank you very much, deesseau! A lot of my placement ideas come from various tanks owned by members here, so I can't take all the credit for it.


----------



## leahleigh (Feb 3, 2013)

I should have specified, but I meant the log/rock thing rather than the plants? What is that/where did you get it?


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Still not sure which tank you're talking about. If you mean the top tank (with lots of green/yellow) its a log from the reptile section of Petco. Its half buried in gravel, so its more like a tunnel, as there's an opening in the back by the filter as well. If you mean the bottom tank (white/brown/green) its a log from the aquarium section of Petco. Just about everything in my tanks are from Petco, plants, fish, frogs, everything. Occasionally I'll have something from Petsmart, but not often.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Beautiful tanks, Watty! Well done!!!


----------

